# Background with Drylok and no concrete.



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

So this is my first attempt at making a styro background. After reading some posts here I decided to try making it using only drylok and no concrete. I finished it last weekend and got it siliconed in place. I am going to give it the initial filling this weekend. I had never used the stuff before so I had no idea what to expect. I am impressed with how strong it seems. It seems to be a nice thich strong coating on the styro. I also liked that all the detail that I carved in the styro could show through.

So here are a few shots of the construction process.









This is part way through the carving process. I started with a 4 foot x 2foot x 2 inch thick sheet of styro. I cut some pieces and siliconed them on to form ledges and stalactites. Then it was just a matter of going to town with the electric hot knife to carve out all the detail.









After carving I used a can of Great Stuff to make caves and add some more details. I cut the thing into several pieces to get it in the tank.









And this is part way through the drylok application. It was a giant pain trying to make sure to get down in all the little tight spots. I used charcoal quikrete pigment to add the color. I used three coats. The first was a thick uncolored base coat. The second was another thick coat that was colored black. The third coat was gray and just lightly brushed over the whole thing to add highlights.









And finnally here is the finished product. I am very happy with the way it turned out. And by the way, Im looking for suggestions for my substrate. I have a thread in the decoration forum to solicit ideas so feel free to give me yours.

Once it is all set up and running I will post some updates. Unless of course it ends up being a total disaster....


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

My can of Drylok says wait a week before getting it wet in a fish pond. Since we both added dye, it would be safer to let it dry even longer. But I have some minnows to use as test fish, so I'm going to fill it sooner. Sorry, minnows!

I added just a speck of dye and turned it a much deeper brown than intended, so back to the store for one more can to do the final coat. I think I'll try the highlight thing too! I'll leave some of deep brown in places.


----------



## goretex11 (Jun 24, 2008)

This really looks fantastic. Great job. :thumb:

I just finished doing this same thing here. I have to say, I'm quite happy with the Dry-Lok-only route. I would definitely recommend adding some sort of weight to it though. It was suggested to me by other forum members, and I'm glad I took it. When I initially filled the tank, it pulled right off the glass despite the silicone. My base coat, and highlights all had dye, and I did wait well over a week before installing it and filling it. So far, there is no sign of it breaking down in the least.

Good luck and keep us all posted!


----------



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

goretex11 said:


> I would definitely recommend adding some sort of weight to it though. It was suggested to me by other forum members, and I'm glad I took it. When I initially filled the tank, it pulled right off the glass despite the silicone.


Yikes! Now Im scared. I know its gonna be buoyant but I assumed the silicone would hold. I slathered it on pretty heavy. Used almost two tubes. Too late to turn back now. I am gonna keep my fingers crossed and fill it up friday. It will have been curing for a little over a week. I hope it holds!


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

the one thing i noticed playing with styro and drylok is the ability for it to flex a little bit, because of this i make mine where it'll wedge just a little under the tank frame inside the tank, and then add the substrate which will help it from popping out at the bottom before you fill it up......i would run a small bead of silicone around the edge and the bottom, yours looks good though from top to bottom.....did you secure the multiple pieces together?


----------



## chefkeith (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm not crazy about using styrofoam either. My pleco's and loaches ruined my styrofoam/concrete structure by nibbling on it for a few years. Hundreds of small styrofoam pieces kept on breaking off and floated to the top. I got sick of the cleaning the ongoing mess it created and replaced it about 3 months ago with a structure made out of hardiboard, drylock, and driftwood.


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

do the people making these use hang on back filters or is that an impossibility? If so, do you think the vents cut out with provide adequate water flow?


----------



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

Dook said:


> do the people making these use hang on back filters or is that an impossibility? If so, do you think the vents cut out with provide adequate water flow?


Yup I am using HOB filters. I have an Aqueon 55 that came with the tank and an Aquaclear 110. The filter intakes are right behind the round grates. I really dont think the grates will effect the flow at all. But just to be safe there is also cut outs right below the grates to allow water flow into the filter chambers from under the substrate. Here is a pic where you can see the filters much better.


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

very cool... I will have to think about doing something such as this for my 55 gallon this summer... I also have the Aqueon 55 and I'm running a Marineland Biowheel


----------



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

Update:
I added the substrate and filled it up yesterday. It held!  I just hope it doesnt spontaneously explode some day. All that buoyancy is being held by the rear glass. Thats a big load to carry. Maybe I can get the structural engineers at work to do a stress analysis on it. :wink:

So here is what it is looking like now. Even after settling over night it is still kind of cloudy. I dont think its from the sand. Not sure whats causing it. I am going to run it for at least a week before I stock it so hopefully it should clear by then.


----------



## bell (Dec 12, 2005)

looking good


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thats one of the best diy bg i have seen yet.
not one of your typical boulder looking background.
great job.
make sure to post more pics when the water gets clear.


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree, that is a very imaginative BG. I think the vent outlets/inlets even look cool. Very nice. BTW how is it holding up? Has the water cleared up? Again cool BG.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool! get some Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle decor and your set!

Just kidding, that is really creative and very, very good work with the detail!


----------



## Dook (May 13, 2009)

updates to the bat cave?


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

UPDATES!!!!!!!!! please! :-?  :-? :-?


----------



## Stiletto (May 17, 2009)

Well the cloudiness has passed. It was clear on the second day after filling. So thats a relief I was scared it was some kind of residual chemicals from the dylok, but nope must have just been from the sand. Also everything is holding up just fine. None of the pieces have come off or anything.

I am still debating whether to add any other decor or not. The background fills up the tank nicely and provides lots of caves. On the other hand, some strategically placed real stone might compliment the look. I thought about adding some java ferns from one of my other tanks but *** axed that idea. I dont think plants fit the look I am going for.

This weekend it will get its first inhabitants. I will probably move my tiger barbs in along with a bag of bio media to seed the filters. A week or two after that I think I will add a cat or two. And then after that I can finally add the cichlids. So on the good side at least it gives me time to decide on what I want.


----------



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

Stiletto said:


> Well the cloudiness has passed. It was clear on the second day after filling. So thats a relief I was scared it was some kind of residual chemicals from the dylok, but nope must have just been from the sand. Also everything is holding up just fine. None of the pieces have come off or anything.
> 
> I am still debating whether to add any other decor or not. The background fills up the tank nicely and provides lots of caves. On the other hand, some strategically placed real stone might compliment the look. I thought about adding some java ferns from one of my other tanks but I've axed that idea. I dont think plants fit the look I am going for.
> 
> This weekend it will get its first inhabitants. I will probably move my tiger barbs in along with a bag of bio media to seed the filters. A week or two after that I think I will add a cat or two. And then after that I can finally add the cichlids. So on the good side at least it gives me time to decide on what I want.


I'd like to start with saying that your setup is gorgeous.

I saw your post on the CA cichlid board and followed your link to here because I was interested in more info. about how you built your background.

Anyway, I was curious about how your tank was coming along. If your cons have breed, have you experienced any problems with fry slipping in behind the grates and getting stuck back there?

My roommate and I were really inspired by your background and wanted to try something similar (we already have experience carving out styrofoam for terrain that my roommate builds, but we never thought of trying it for the aquarium). However, our concerns are fry getting in behind the grates, surviving and eventually growing too large to get back into the main tank, and water flow.

In addition to issues with fry (if you've had any yet), have you experienced issues with water not flowing fast enough from your filters into the main tank and back and thus resulting in overflow or failure of the system? We have this massive aquarium setup in our basement where a series of tanks are connected through PVC piping and hose and one of our biggest issues to overcome was flow. For instance, if water wasn't flowing out of one tank and into another fast enough, then that would result in overflow (and flooding) in the tank where water was getting backed up. We don't want this to happen with our JD tank because it's upstairs and not right next to a sump.

Anyway, this may seem long and wordy but I was really interested in any problems you may have experienced because this is something we want to try for ourselves. Again, your setup is absolutely beautiful and someday I want to achieve something similar with my own tanks.


----------

